# go sightseeing



## yakor

Hi!
go sightseeing means "осматривать достопримечательности"
Меняется ли значение "go sightseeing" от времени?
Мы осматривали достопримечательности в течении 5 часов.
Мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда.
После того как мы осмотрели достопримечательности мы пошли обедать.


----------



## VicNicSor

We saw the sights of the city for five hours
We went sightseeing after dinner
After we went sightseeing we had lunch


----------



## Real_

yakor said:


> go sightseeing means
> Мы осматривали достопримечательности в течении 5 часов.
> Мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда.
> После того как мы осмотрели достопримечательности мы пошли обедать.


 Вообще-то, правильнее сказать так (я бы сказал так):
We have been going for sightseeing for 5 hours.
We have gone for sightseeing after lunch.
After we had gone sightseeing we have gone for lunch. 

Мы ходили осматривать достопримечательности. 
We went for sightseeing.


----------



## yakor

VikNikSor said:


> We saw the sights of the city for five hours
> We went sightseeing after dinner
> After we went sightseeing we had lunch



Мы осматривали достопримечательности в течении 5 часов.
Мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда.
После того как мы осмотрели достопримечательности мы пошли обедать. 				
I would say,"We were watching the sights of the city for five hours"
After we had watched sights we went to dinner/lunch. 
I  agree only with "We went sightseeing after dinner", то есть "went  sightseeing" is Ok for "пошли осматривать  достопримечательности".


----------



## gvozd

Real_ said:


> Вообще-то, правильнее сказать так...



Это не правильнее, это полная жуть.

Предлог for перед sightseeing не нужен. We went sightseeing. We have been sightseeing. 

А вообще, такие вещи принято спрашивать у носителей языка.


----------



## VicNicSor

yakor said:


> Мы осматривали достопримечательности в течении 5 часов.
> Мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда.
> После того как мы осмотрели достопримечательности мы пошли обедать.
> I would say,"We were watching the sights of the city for five hours"
> After we had watched sights we went to dinner/lunch.
> I  agree only with "We went sightseeing after dinner", то есть "went  sightseeing" is Ok for "пошли осматривать  достопримечательности".


Насколько я знаю, с "for five hours" (если действие происходило в промежутке в прошлом), обычно используется simple вместо continuous.
After we had watched sights - past perfect необязателен, так как есть маркер времени "after".


----------



## Saluton

gvozd said:


> А вообще, такие вещи принято спрашивать у носителей языка.


Я бы даже сказал, за такие темы в русском форуме лучше всего банить.


----------



## yakor

Saluton said:


> Я бы даже сказал, за такие темы в русском форуме лучше всего банить.


Нормальная тема. Не всегда есть возможность спросить то что хочешь сказать по-английски. С того форума часто отсылают на русский, потому что не могут понять, что имеется ввиду. А тут вот все понятно. И чем вам тема не приглянулась? Вы обычно какие постите тут?


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Это не правильнее, это полная жуть.


А как правильно?


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> С того форума часто отсылают на русский, потому что не могут понять, что имеется ввиду. А тут вот все понятно. И чем вам тема не приглянулась? Вы обычно какие постите тут?



Они не могу понять, что имеется в виду, если вопрос действительно сложный. Если реально тяжело найти английский эквивалент, соответствующий какому-либо феномену русской культуры, повседневной жизни. Вот иностранец не поймёт, что такое форточка, хоть ты тресни. У них этого нет. А вы пытаетесь построить банальные фразы, которые любой англичанин должен понять. Вы выкладываете своё предложение и указываете, что вас в нём смущает. Почему на такие вопросы должны русскоговорящие отвечать? Я не видел, чтобы они между собой переговаривались на тему, как правильно: "огурец" или "агурец".


----------



## yakor

Гвоздь, так я не спорю, что предложения банальны. Так скажите как правильно эти банальные предложения сказать на английском языке. 
Тут полно банальных фраз и предложений на форуме, но только почему-то ко мне какие-то непонятные придирки. Это странно. И как не ответ, то обязательно с "подковыркой". Это ваше хобби? Или вы так защищаетесь когда не знаете ответа? Может лучше промолчать? Умнее будете выглядеть.
Мой вопрос не нарушает правила форума, это грамматический вопрос тем, кто изучает английский (или знает его как свой родной язык, или к англичанам, говорящим на русском) Не к тем , кто не понимает не бельмеса. Что непонятного-то? Никто ничего не должен. Не хотите, не знаете-не отвечайте! Про огурец вообще не в тему, для этого словари есть. Не умничайте.


----------



## Ёж!

gvozd said:


> Я не видел, чтобы они между собой переговаривались на тему, как правильно: "огурец" или "агурец".


Такого, кстати, и на русском форуме никогда не было... (замечание в сторону).


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Тут полно банальных фраз и предложений на форуме, но только почему-то ко мне какие-то непонятные придирки. Это странно.



Ничего странного. Я не могу навскидку припомнить никого, кроме вас, кто бы просил составить фразу на английском. Это порядком надоело, простите уж. Это форум, посвящённый русскому языку. Здесь либо иностранцы задают вопросы о *русском* языке, либо русские просят перевести на *русский* с иностранного, но не наоборот. То есть носители должны отвечать на вопросы о своём языке. Это область, где они заведомо сильнее иностранцев.


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Здесь либо иностранцы задают вопросы о *русском* языке, либо русские просят перевести на *русский* с иностранного, но не наоборот. То есть носители должны отвечать на вопросы о своём языке. Это область, где они заведомо сильнее иностранцев.


Это ваше личное мнение? Или новое правило форума?
Ха! А если бы вам англичанин задал вопрос тут - как перевести эти предложения (ну не понимает он их, бедный), что  вы бы ответили? Или бы вы тоже сказали, что они банальны, и этот форум создан для ответов на более сложные вопросы? А может послали бы его учить грамоту лучше, к алфавиту, или что-то в этом роде, коря его, какой он плохой ученик, что не может перевести такую ерунду?


----------



## yakor

real_ надеюсь  хоть вам подскажут, что не так с вашими предложениями.


----------



## Ёж!

Якорь, вы видели когда-нибудь хотя бы одного иностранца, который говорил бы по-русски без смешных ошибок в самых простых и банальных фразах? То же самое с русскими, говорящими по-английски. Иначе не бывает практически никогда.


----------



## yakor

Да здравствуют смешные ошибки и иностранцы, делающие их!


----------



## gvozd

yakor said:


> Ха! А если бы вам англичанин задал вопрос тут - как перевести эти предложения (ну не понимает он их, бедный), что  вы бы ответили? Или бы вы тоже сказали, что они банальны, и этот форум создан для ответов на более сложные вопросы? А может послали бы его учить грамоту лучше, к алфавиту, или что-то в этом роде, коря его, какой он плохой ученик, что не может перевести такую ерунду?



Вы издеваетесь, что ли, в самом деле? Если англичанин задаёт вопрос о переводе - он использует форум по назначению. Он хочет знать, как выразить свою английскую мысль на нашем, на русском языке. Или же просит разъяснить смысл русской фразы. А вы учите английскую грамматику на русском форуме.


----------



## yakor

gvozd said:


> Или же просит разъяснить смысл русской фразы. А вы учите английскую грамматику на русском форуме.


Вот вот, именно разъяснить. Вы бы смогли разъяснить на английском языке, что в точности  означают эти предложения?
Я не учу грамматику на русском форуме, что за очередной бред?


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Вот вот, именно разъяснить. Вы бы смогли разъяснить на английском языке, что в точности  означают эти предложения?
> Я не учу грамматику на русском форуме, что за очередной бред?



Yakor, ваш вопрос не имеет абсолютно никакого отношения к русскому языку. 
Я думаю, следует попросить модератора удалить эту тему. Если другие участники согласятся, я так и сделаю.


----------



## Real_

Я спросил у англичан в их ветке. Вот ответ (вам бы лучше там всю ветку почитать - go sightseeing):
We have been going for sightseeing for 5 hours.
We have gone for sightseeing after lunch.
After we had gone sightseeing we have gone for lunch. 
We went for sightseeing.

*Вот ответ:*
You ask for us to keep "to go" but the fact is that in (1) we simply do not say it that way. I shall tell you what we would say.

1) We have been sightseeing for 5 hours.
2) We went sightseeing after lunch.
3) After we had gone sightseeing we went for lunch. 
4) We went sightseeing for 5 hours.

Спасибо им за это большое.


----------



## Real_

gvozd said:


> Это не правильнее, это полная жуть.
> 
> Они не могу понять, что имеется в виду, если вопрос действительно  сложный. Если реально тяжело найти английский эквивалент,  соответствующий какому-либо феномену русской культуры, повседневной  жизни.


  Вы если не можете конкретно ответить на все вопросы, то хоть не пишите в такой манере  , *хотя Ваши комменты и были правильные.*
 Они могут понять. Надо просто правильно объяснить. (или попытаться правильно объяснить).


----------



## yakor

Real_ said:


> Вы если не можете конкретно ответить на все вопросы, то хоть не пишите в такой манере  , *хотя Ваши комменты и были правильные.*
> Они могут понять. Надо просто правильно объяснить. (или попытаться правильно объяснить).


В том то и дело, не всегда удается объяснить даже когда пытаешься изо все сил. Не у каждого есть возможность все объяснить так как надо на английском, знаете ли.  Иногда кажется, что  англичане вроде поняли, а потом понимаешь, что поняли не так. Вот тогда они говорят "спросите лучше на русском форуме", а тут вроде* гвоздя *начинают вместо ответа нотации читать. Да, манеры некоторых оставляют желать лучшего.
Где вы там правильное разглядели?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Мы осматривали достопримечательности в течении 5 часов.
We spent five hours sightseeing
We spent five hours seeing the sights
Мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда.
We went (to do some) sightseeing after lunch
После того как мы осмотрели достопримечательности мы пошли обедать.
After a spot of / a bit of / a little sightseeing, we went for lunch
After (doing some) sightseeing, we went for lunch


----------



## Ёж!

Enquiring Mind said:


> После того*,* как мы осмотрели достопримечательности*,* мы пошли обедать.


 Without the commas the sentence is ungrammatical.


----------



## yakor

Ёж! said:


> Without the commas the sentence is ungrammatical.


С этим не поспоришь. Когда изучаешь грамматику другого языка, на свою не обращаешь внимания.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks for the correction, Ёж!   I know Russian punctuation is a bit of a minefield.  In fact, I cut and pasted the sentences from #1.  I had my doubts about the punctuation too, but who am I to question the punctuation of the natives?


----------



## VicNicSor

Ёж! said:


> Without the commas the sentence is ungrammatical.


No comma is needed after После того
I, personally, wouldn't use the second comma, too, (but I'm not sure if it'd be correct)


----------



## Ёж!

Yes, you are right. Sorry. Actually, it is possible both ways; see the question № 240186 on gramota.ru. I personally would place the comma, because "после того" logically is closer to "мы пошли обедать". The second comma is a must, because it separates two non-parallel clauses.

  EM, you always need to question the Russian punctuation that you find in the Internet.


----------



## Real_

yakor said:


> Где вы там правильное разглядели?


  В его первом возмущенном посте. По пол предложения было правильно, но я не сказал, что это ответы, т.к. он не написал как он это понимает. Тем более, что первое и второе в его ответах, надо поменять местами (они в строчку написаны у него) - может поэтому и перевода не написал, почему он так думает.


----------



## Real_

Enquiring Mind said:


> Мы осматривали достопримечательности в течении 5 часов.
> We spent five hours sightseeing
> We spent five hours seeing the sights
> Мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда.
> We went (to do some) sightseeing after lunch
> После того как мы осмотрели достопримечательности мы пошли обедать.
> After a spot of / a bit of / a little sightseeing, we went for lunch
> After (doing some) sightseeing, we went for lunch



The idea was - keep the vorb -go in the answers. All your answers have no any of it, exepting -went that a bit trited, but all of them have a good chance to survive. 

ps: and, by the way, we had, let me say, strictly limited three russian sentences for translation from Topic Starter.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks Real_.  I sort of guessed that that was what the questioner meant. The problem is that keeping the verb "go" can make the sentence awkward in English (as one of the respondents to your thread in the English forum replied).  I felt it was important to give idiomatic ways of translating the sense, especially since _to spend time (any verb)~ing_ is natural and idomatic in English, but the phrase probably wouldn't occur (in my opinion) to many non-native speakers of English. 

To stand the problem on its head, if an English-speaker asked me how to say in Russian "We spent five hours sightseeing"*, my answer would be: (1) Ask a native Russian speaker, and (2) *don't* say мы провели 5 часов, осматривая достопримечательности or мы провели 5 часов в осмотрений достопримечательностей, as I don't think either version would come naturally to Russian speakers.

The question "Меняется ли значение "go sightseeing" от времени?", I feel, was vague.  After all, the sense/meaning doesn't change according to the tense.    

(* An English speaker probably wouldn't ask how to say "we went sightseeing for five hours" because although this is possible, it is awkward - a single sentence out of context, and the tense would depend on the sense and tenses used in the sequence of events in the rest of the context.)


----------



## Ёж!

Enquiring Mind said:


> [...] (2) *don't* say мы провели 5 часов, осматривая достопримечательности or мы провели 5 часов в осмотрений достопримечательностей, as I don't think either version would come naturally to Russian speakers.


Actually the first could, but it would have a special meaning. It implies, in a more or less mild way, that it was pointless to spend five hours doing meaningless things like those (with which I agree, by the way  ). The second is simply impossible, it reminds fancy grammatical structures from foreign languages, like Elvish maybe.

 An afterthought: for those who like this kind of activity, the first sentence could instead mean a high degree of approval for the time spent.


----------



## Real_

Enquiring Mind said:


> I felt it was important to give idiomatic ways of translating the sense, especially since _to spend time (any verb)~ing_ is natural and idomatic in English,
> 
> To stand the problem on its head, if an English-speaker asked me how to say in Russian "We spent five hours sightseeing"*
> 
> The question "Меняется ли значение "go sightseeing" от времени?", I  feel, was vague.  After all, the sense/meaning doesn't change according  to the tense.



 OK! Давай снова. (let's try again).
I'd just like to remember some rules:
sightseen - noun;
go sightseeing - verb.
  syn. : see the sights (of);
           do the sights (of);
           do town.
These are the sentences for translating of TS Якорь and british translations:

1) Мы осматривали достопримечательности в течении 5 часов.
1) We have been sightseeing for 5 hours. (дословно: мы провели осмотр достопримечательностей за 5 часов).

2) Мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда.
2) We went  sightseeing after lunch. (дословно: Мы ходили (на) осмотр  достопримечательностей после обеда). (have gone - они не употребляют  здесь, но дословно "пошли" - это только что уже ушли. Но они пользуются  устойчивым выражением с went). 

3) После того как мы осмотрели достопримечательности мы пошли обедать. 
3) After we had gone sightseeing we went for lunch.

4) We  went sightseeing for 5 hours. (Мы ходили (на) осмотр  достопримечательностей в течение 5 часов. (это было приведено мной, как  пример, чтобы показать различие -ходили и -пошли, но оказалось, что в  этом выражении (да и, зачастую, вообще) они употребляют только -went -  т.е. хоть -пошли, хоть -ходили). 

Другими словами второе предложение:
We went sightseeing after lunch.                 Можно перевести на русский:
 - Мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда;
 - Мы ходили осматривать достопримечательности после обеда.

So, as you can see the verb -go is changed due to the tenses. 
********************************************************

About -spend.
 We spent five hours sightseeing. (Перевод: мы потратили пять часов (на) осмотр достопримечательностей (или осматривая достопримечательности)).
Здесь вы делаете акцент на проведенное время, скорее, чем на сам осмотр.  (Как правильно уже отметил Ёж.)
(не равноценная замена, думаю. Хотя в разговоре никто не будет вдаваться в эти тонкости).


----------



## Real_

Вспомнил один интересный эксперимент (его, вроде бы, проводят в языковых институтах).
 Садят за один стол человек 10 (чем больше, тем лучше) переводчиков (первый переводчик зависит от языка преподавателя). 
Например препод русский, тогда:
русско-английский, англо-немецкий, немецко-китайский, китайско-испанский.... и т.п. ....-русский.
Преподаватель даёт одно длинное предложение первому переводчику. Тот переводит, в нашем случае, на английский, и даёт следующему перевод на другом листике, оставляя себе первый листик. И так все по кругу. (т.е. никто из переводчиков, кроме первого, не видит начальной фразы).
Выясняется, что от последнего переводчика преподаватель получает абсолютно не то выражение, о котором шла речь вначале. Иногда даже не только смысл другой, но и из совершенно другой области... 

ps: потом выясняют, на каком участке(-ах) произошёл "сбой".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Спасибо Real_. Беда в том, что почти невозможно перевести одно предложение без контекста.

Я не согласен, что "пошли" обязательно означает "это только что уже ушли". Зависит от контекста. Например _"И в первый день мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности. 6 часов  пешей прогулки..."_ (source: longot.livejournal.com). В этом случае осматривание достопримечательностей произошло когда-то в прошлом времени ("в первый день") a не "только что". Поэтому единственная возможная глагольная форма здесь по-английски - we *went* sightseeing.  We *have gone* sightseeing тут невозможно. 

По той же причине _мы пошли осматривать достопримечательности после обеда_ = we went sightseeing after lunch.

_"sightseen - noun; "go sightseen - verb"_ .  _Sightseen_ практически не существует.


----------



## Real_

я же нигде не писал, что -пошли и -ушли это одно и тоже. Я писал о -пошли и -ходили - что это англичане переводят -went, и не иначе.

На счёт have gone... уже выяснили. 
(кстати, я писал также have been going - надо без going. Прочтите внимательнее обе страницы). Но я перевёл дословно, и так, как бы перевёл я (или сказал). Именно это и было объяснением англичанам, для корректировки. 
we went sightseeing - это единственная возможная форма для -пошли и -ходили. (понимаете, не -ушли, а -пошли). 
(я же привёл все переводы англичанина здесь выше.).

Спасибо*, *Enquiring Mind, за "sightseen - noun" я уже исправил опечатку.


----------



## Ёж!

Real_ said:


> We spent five hours sightseeing. (Перевод: мы потратили пять часов (на) осмотр достопримечательностей (или осматривая достопримечательности)).
> Здесь вы делаете акцент на проведенное время, скорее, чем на сам осмотр.


      More precisely: not just the time spent is emphasised, but rather our reaction to how the time was spent. The most interesting part is that this is so natural for us Russians that we don't even notice the difference; although this really could just as well be other ways. In our thinking, the most important trait of the important things is how we perceive them, what they mean for our feelings. If the time spent was instead emphasised for the sake of the things that happened during the time, then we would get the English sense. If the time spent was emphasised by us for the sake of the time itself (it was really five hours that ran along), then a perfectly grammatical (in theory) construction like *«На пять часов мы осматривали достоприме­чательности» could develop, which cannot be pronounced in actual Russian. Many more options for emphasis must be possible, some of which are probably implemented in other languages.


----------



## Real_

Ёж! said:


> If the time spent was emphasised by us for the sake of the time itself (it was really five hours that ran along), then a perfectly grammatical (in theory) construction like *«На пять часов мы осматривали достоприме­чательности» could develop, which cannot be pronounced in actual Russian.


  You are totally wrong with translation. Дословно (Это было пять часов, которые прошли (потрачены вдоль одного направления)). Я понимаю, конечно, что Вы можете не согласиться. Но у меня 13 лет практики за плечами (чистого времени). (примерно так). 
я формирую мысле образ, и английская речь звучит как русская, понимаете. Трудность возникает только тогда, когда я не слышал (или забыл) какое-то слова. (но и по контексту можно). Плохо, что здесь каждый хочет быть правее, прямо как англичане. 
 Поэтому, я не расскажу вам секрета, как думать на иностранном языке (на любом). (шутка. почти) 
(у преподавателей нет столько лет практики, поэтому пишут, в основном, чушь - т.е. совершенно далеко от текста, что не позволяет выучить ничего буквально. ). 

ps: или так: Пять часов, что прошли. (спорить не буду).


----------



## Ёж!

Реал, я не понял двух вещей.

1. Как ваше сообщение связано с цитатой из моего поста.
2. Что вы хотели сказать, что вы имели в виду.


----------



## Real_

Это же не чат. Правильно? Всё, что нужно было по теме (и даже больше), я уже сказал.


----------



## Ёж!

Кажется, догадался. Вы сделали вывод, что я предложил перевод какого-то предложения на русский язык. Точно? И что этим переводом является фраза, которую вы процитировали. Так вот, чтобы исключить малейшую возможность неправильного понимания, заявляю: я обсуждал исключительно русский язык, исключительно смыслы русских предложений – как реально возможные, так и чисто гипотетические. Никаких переводов никаких английских фраз у меня не было.


----------



## Real_

Ёж! said:


> If the time spent was emphasised by us for the sake of the time itself (it was really five hours that ran along), then a perfectly grammatical (in theory) construction like *«На пять часов мы осматривали достоприме­чательности» could develop, which cannot be pronounced in actual Russian.


  Нет Ёж. Это предложение переводится дословно:
Это было действительно пять часов, что прошло. (вполне сносно). 
 А на нормальный: 
Действительно, это заняло пять часов. 
 Мы мыслим образами. И у нас неправильное преподавание языков. (Впрочем, как и за бугром.)

Когда Вы слышите не native language, у Вас должны возникать мыслеобразы, а не подстраиваться перевод, как на goole.com.


----------



## Ёж!

"Осмотр достопримечательностей занял пять часов". Yes, Santa Claus is right (as for you, I don't know what you meant, so I can't judge), no need for artificial sentences to express that kind of emphasis (the emphasis on the time itself). My third argument was faulty. Please care the next time to word your thoughts so that others could read them. When you say «это предложение», there is no way to guess which sentence you mean. Especially if then you start to talk of things, like translations, that never existed.


----------

